# Need help for DTG Viper displaying error code 00030009.how can i fix this problem?? ;(



## laz (Oct 4, 2012)

Guys, i need help on this matter regarding error code 00030009 on a DTG Viper.i try restarting the printer but it is still the same.It prints half-way then it stops. And the print that it did was blur too.Need help please..


----------



## dmfelder (Oct 25, 2008)

I checked our DTG service manual, and there's nothing that specifically indicates if this is a printing error or a software/hardware error. There IS a "generic" 0003xxxx error.

The details simply say:

Error meaning: Error code for debug
Cause of trouble: Defective circuit board, Defective SDRAM, Defective Flash memory, Faulty ASIC soldering, Faulty CPU soldering.

Remedy:
1. Installing Firmware
2. Replace the C593 MAIN Board

So...doesn't look too good.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi laz,

Have you contacted your distributor? What have they told you to do? 

Most 3000 errors are motherboard related.


----------

